# Where do you ride



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a place up in Harrison on Cranberry Lake, I usually ride the Leota trail system to Prudenville to St Helen. On the way back I usually stop at the Elbow Lake bar for some food and drink. Just wondering where everyone else rides to.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

i ride up in paradise and mio


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i like mancelona area, lakes of the north, starvation lake bar area,waters...that whole spot awesome riding. oh the trail out of gaylord to the bridge is cool took it from gaylord to indian river awesome trail old railroad tracks... of course when its not snirt from so much traffic hit it during the week
*
*
oh and tried a new spot last year CANADA awesome trails rode form searchmont to half-way haven want to try the searchmont to wawa trail this year


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i ride in mecosta county and at houghton lake both places have really nice trails.and wide open spaces for the big machines.
*****POLARIS*****


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Rudyard to Newberry to Pinestump to Paradice to Raco is a nice day run. During the week is much better than the weekend.

We're still talking about a run across the entire UP east to west and trailer it back. Maybe this year if we get good January snows.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Elbow lake bar    my head hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I also have a place in Harrison. It's by the Dairy Queen. I haven't rode there in 2 years. Been going to Newberry. Hope we get lots of snow this year. I'm tired of the long drive to the UP.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Just about any place in Minnesota, I like the Red Wing area real well and a small place close to Alex. called Miltona.
 Al


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Years ago, I could hop on my sled and ride miles of trails around here. We'd go from here to West Branch, then to Luzerne. Or head east and go from here to Tawas area. Not any more or I should say, rarely anymore. Now, we head to the Paradise, Newberry areas. My brother-in-law has a cabin in Gould City and we'll go there too. I have to go to the tahquamenon falls at least once a year. One of my friends moved to Cheybogan this summer and another buddy has a cabin in that area. They've already been emailing me to come up and ride for a few days, so I'm sure we'll be there as soon as there's snow. I get tired of the ride to the U.P. too. A place I'd like to go to is the Drummond Island area, anyone ride there? Well, let's hope we get tons of white stuff this year! Happy trails all  

Walligator


----------



## skidoosportgirl (Oct 14, 2004)

i usually go to up to newberry. as all said, it is pretty central to all areas up there. i love going to the timbers bar and restaurant there in town, right by the rail road tracks. i also prefer to ride during the week. usually go up on saturday afternoon and return home on saturday morning. great riding. have met a lot of wonderful people up there, and actually talk to one person i met up there on the phone. can't wait for winter. ready to ride again. 

would also like to try canada and drummond island. met someone last year who does the drummond island ride every year in feb. would like to go on this trip.

have been up to gaylord too, but there is a lot of heavy traffic and i didn't see but one groomer the entire weekend. by evening the trails were really beat up. had very sore hands and wrists. will try it again this year, as i have read they will be doing some grooming this year.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

We usually ride all the trails north and northwest of Houghton Lake. Twice a year take trips to Munising (put on 750 in 3 days in April). Can't wait....Let it snow !!!!!


----------



## bigbadjeep (Jul 30, 2004)

Were ever their is snow and a trail. Well at least snow:lol:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

[/IMG] 

I have rode the entire state and this place is the finest for 100s of miles of logging trails, hills, and DEEP snow. If you dont like getting lost or digging your sled out all the time, you wont like it. If a one bar town where the dogs are never spayed and the women are always pregnant suits your riding style, Ill give you some hints! The picture was taken after breaking a trail to the top of Honey Bear Mountain. In the background the tall stack is at Henry Fords old wood spoke factory. The white ribbon is the only road in and out of town. The lake in the back ground gives up more master angler pike than any other in the state. Beyond that the blue is Lake Superior. It is also home to the most exclusive club in the world, with 40,000 acres that would be a national park in a heart beat. I will not name the place because it is just fine without the masses and speed demons, but if you really want the best MI has to offer, I left enough clues. If you make it up between Feb 8th and the 17th, the gang will be having breakfast around 8am at the only place in town, before heading for the hills. Stop in, say hi, join us for a day of powder riding and have a YAMAHA. Riverman


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Since getting a cottage in Prudenville a couple of years ago we've renewed our interest in snowmobiling. Even broke down and bought a couple of "newer" machines for the wife and I. We retired our ones from the seventy's!  Down here we've pretty much run out of places to ride except for the lake and with the winters we've had lately thats not always a given! Always having to trailer them and stay in motels up north was getting tiresome not to mention expensive! Being able to ride out of the garage out to the lake or the trails is a plus! We participated in a couple of poker runs up there last winter and plan on doing that again! Tip-Up-Town, although viewed as a zoo by many is another great time, by the way although there was plenty of snow I heard the number were way down last year.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont have designated trails so i just ride anywhere, usually anywhere my sled will take me, and it is looking good today! :evil:


----------

